# green cleaning



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, so I finally ditched those disposable cleaning wipes in the bathroom. Went ahead and went back to using a rag and a bucket. Worked just fine. However, I did run into one _tiny_ little problem. It seems that when it becomes a habit to throw your cleaning wipe into the toilet at the end of the job and flush it, you automatically do the same with the cleaning rag. Which does NOT flush well. Seriously. Don't flush your cleaning rags. They are not flushable...............roflmbu!!!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Glad you are green cleaning. That is too funny!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Ninn, that is just WAY TO FUNNY.... 

*where have you been hiding yourself? we've missed ya....


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I've done that more times than I want to count. And I DON'T use the disposables, so I don't even have that habit to blame it on  I just get in a hurry and dump the bucket in the stool, along with handy-dandy rag and before you know it, all of it is sucked down the drain! 

Fortunately, my cleaning rags are nothing to brag about, pretty thin and sad looking, and so far none have plugged the drain!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I have to admit that I still use paper towels, however since I now use "green" earth friendly cleaners, I throw the paper in my compost pile. I know, I know sill using paper, but I tried to weigh it against having to wash the dirty rags.


----------

